# Ecco il nuovo DPCM di ottobre-novembre 2020.



## admin (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese

- Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali

- Chiuse palestre e piscine

- Raccomandazione di non spostarsi oltre il proprio Comune

- Chiusura parchi divertimento

- Chiusura sale da gioco

- Chiusura di cinema, teatri e discoteche

- DAD al 75% per le superiori

- Feste vietate

- Stop alle competizioni sportive non agonistiche

- Mascherina anche in casa tra i non conviventi

- Stop a sagre e fiere

- Stop a concorsi

*Rai: decisa la chiusura di determinate attività per mandarne avanti altre, come la scuola.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese
> 
> - Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali
> 
> ...



.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Ottobre 2020)

La Morte.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese
> 
> - Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali
> 
> ...



Quindi si va a scuola nonostante il virus ma non si da fiducia a palestre, ristoranti, locali.
Complimenti vivissimi!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi si va a scuola nonostante il virus ma non si da fiducia a palestre, ristoranti, locali.
> Complimenti vivissimi!!!


È semplicemente pazzesco continuare la scuola in presenza in queste condizioni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Ottobre 2020)

Altro mese da incubo


----------



## sacchino (25 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzi criminali, spero di vivere a lungo solo per vederli in galera


----------



## vota DC (25 Ottobre 2020)

Inaccettabile. Intanto vanno a scuola ma in autobus. 
Come se spostarsi da una parte all'altra di Roma in autobus fosse meglio che andare da un paesino all'altro da soli in auto.


----------



## Miro (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese
> 
> - Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali
> 
> ...



I concorsi saranno ancora possbili.

Geniale comunque non mettere il divieto per le messe per evitare che gli anziani si assembirno; l'ennesima azione da incompetenti (oppure l'ennesima tangente alla Chiesa, decidete voi).


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2020)

*Rai: decisa la chiusura di determinate attività per mandarne avanti altre, come la scuola.*


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È semplicemente pazzesco continuare la scuola in presenza in queste condizioni.



E' una contraddizione di fondo assurda.
Stiamo responsabilizzando oltremodo bambini in classe(chiedendogli misure che li violentano e li turbano) e,al tempo stesso, sottovalutando il problema di spostamenti e assembramenti ma non diamo fiducia a palestre, locali , ristoranti.

Sono manovre fatte coi piedi .
Io vorrei capire che senso ha consultare il cts se poi si arriva a decisioni del genere.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rai: decisa la chiusura di determinate attività per mandarne avanti altre, come la scuola.*



Spero che ristoratori, baristi e co vadano ad occupare le scuole.

Che razza di imbecilli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese
> 
> - Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali
> 
> ...



Pazzi criminali.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Ottobre 2020)

Odio. Ho tanto odio nel corpo. Odio che non ho mai avuto in questo modo. Mi sento male per come mi stanno facendo diventare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero che ristoratori, baristi e co vadano ad occupare le scuole.
> 
> Che razza di imbecilli.



Vorrei raderle al suolo quelle cesso di edifici, tanto le ho pagate pure io.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Odio. Ho tanto odio nel corpo. Odio che non ho mai avuto in questo modo. Mi sento male per come mi stanno facendo diventare.



Non ho mai desiderato vedere morire nessuno, ma per tutto questo governo godrei come se non ci fosse un domani


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese
> 
> - Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali
> 
> ...



Raccomandazione per non uscire dal comune cosa implica?
Autocertificazione?
In teoria è un reato?
Giusto per capire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese
> 
> - Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali
> 
> ...



Scelta ideologica.. Anche se cmq 75% di DAD non è male.. Poi x le scuole inferiori c'è poco da dire, se i ragazzi stanno a casa devono farlo pure i genitori.. Assurdo che si stupri ancora il mondo della ristorazione.. Vorrei davvero sapere in quanti si contagiano dopo una cena


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Raccomandazione per non uscire dal comune cosa implica?
> Autocertificazione?
> In teoria è un reato?
> Giusto per capire.



È solo un consiglio x ora.. Poi se la gente continua a spostarsi in massa vedrai che torneremo all'autocertificazione con divieto di uscire dal comune


----------



## Dexter (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese
> 
> - Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali
> 
> ...


Tutto giusto, ora attendo che l' emergenza sanitaria finisca per recarmi alle urne a votare Giggino e Zingarelli.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> È solo un consiglio x ora.. Poi se la gente continua a spostarsi in massa vedrai che torneremo all'autocertificazione con divieto di uscire dal comune



Ah, grazie amico.
Bah??!!


----------



## Miro (25 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Raccomandazione per non uscire dal comune cosa implica?
> Autocertificazione?
> In teoria è un reato?
> Giusto per capire.



No, ma attenzione, perchè le ordinanze regionali che usciranno in scia al DPCM potrebbero essere più stringenti e renderlo un obbligo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> È solo un consiglio x ora.. Poi se la gente continua a spostarsi in massa vedrai che torneremo all'autocertificazione con divieto di uscire dal comune



Spero per loro che i controlli siano armati perché per fermarmi devono spararmi. Ne ho i cogli1 pieni


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero che ristoratori, baristi e co vadano ad occupare le scuole.
> 
> Che razza di imbecilli.



ecco questa sarebbe una bella protesta.

comunque incredibile ci fossero aperti ancora cinema e soprattutto discoteche. incredibile anche fossero aperte le superiori, che nonostante tutto non sono ancora chiuse. stazioni sciistiche ahahaha.
sagre fiere palestre tutte cose che dovevano essere chiuse a fine agosto per me.

ora non saremmo in questa situazione. 

asilo ed elementari purtroppo non li puoi chiudere o almeno devi lasciarli facoltativi solo per i genitori che lavorano entrambi. i ristoranti li potevano invece lasciare aperti, i bar no.

tra 7 giorni chiuderanno ancora per forza


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi si va a scuola nonostante il virus ma non si da fiducia a palestre, ristoranti, locali.
> Complimenti vivissimi!!!



A questo punto guerra civile. Mi auguro finisca come a Napoli


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> È solo un consiglio x ora.. Poi se la gente continua a spostarsi in massa vedrai che torneremo all'autocertificazione con divieto di uscire dal comune



ieri sentivo gente che conosco in outlet a far shopping..
poi ci chiediamo perchè crescono i contagi santo dio.....


----------



## Dexter (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese
> 
> - Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali
> 
> ...


Mi aspettavo anche lo stop al fascismo a dire la verità, invece non viene menzionato. Strano. Ok il pericolo covid, ma il fascismo? Dove lo mettiamo? Non é mica stato sconfitto con la cancellazione dei decreti Fascisti in piena emergenza covid (una priorità ASSOLUTA)


----------



## honua (25 Ottobre 2020)

Dal tenore dei commenti sul forum capisco che il 95% degli utenti o ha un bar, o una pizzeria o una palestra. Lo spaccato della tifoseria del Milan in pratica si occupa di ristorazione...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ieri sentivo gente che conosco in outlet a far shopping..
> poi ci chiediamo perchè crescono i contagi santo dio.....



Perché secondo te outlet e palestre sono il problema vero?
Vabbè almeno sto decreto fa contento qualcuno....


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ecco questa sarebbe una bella protesta.
> 
> comunque incredibile ci fossero aperti ancora cinema e soprattutto discoteche. incredibile anche fossero aperte le superiori, che nonostante tutto non sono ancora chiuse. stazioni sciistiche ahahaha.
> sagre fiere *palestre tutte cose che dovevano essere chiuse a fine agosto per me*.
> ...



Scemenza colossale, erano solo le scuole a non dover essere riaperte, tutto il resto é più sicuro di un ospedale.


----------



## Dexter (25 Ottobre 2020)

honua ha scritto:


> Dal tenore dei commenti sul forum capisco che il 95% degli utenti o ha un bar, o una pizzeria o una palestra. Lo spaccato della tifoseria del Milan in pratica si occupa di ristorazione...


Quindi siccome tu non hai un bar o una palestra, non te ne frega niente ed é giusto chiuda tutto. Ci sta. Per me dovrebbe morire chiunque sostenga il governo, sono opinioni d altronde.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

honua ha scritto:


> Dal tenore dei commenti sul forum capisco che il 95% degli utenti o ha un bar, o una pizzeria o una palestra. Lo spaccato della tifoseria del Milan in pratica si occupa di ristorazione...



Io ci lavoro da 15 anni nella ristorazione, devi dirmi qualcosa per caso?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Ottobre 2020)

Palestre chiuse, chiese aperte


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome tu non hai un bar o una palestra, non te ne frega niente ed é giusto chiuda tutto. Ci sta. Per me dovrebbe morire chiunque sostenga il governo, sono opinioni d altronde.



Esattamente, il solito finocchio col culo altrui. Poi son quelli che chiedono unità e remare tutti nella stessa direzione


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Scemenza colossale, erano solo le scuole a non dover essere riaperte, tutto il resto é più sicuro di un ospedale.



Purtroppo devo dire di aver visto con i miei occhi parecchi locali e ristoranti fregarsene di ogni responsabilità e norma anti contagio.
Ovviamente non faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio eh, però ne ho visti parecchi qui a Roma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Scemenza colossale, erano solo le scuole a non dover essere riaperte, tutto il resto é più sicuro di un ospedale.



secondo me è impossibile rendere sicure certe realtà, hai ricevuto il mio mess privato?


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché secondo te outlet e palestre sono il problema vero?
> Vabbè almeno sto decreto fa contento qualcuno....



secondo me fanno parte del problema, no non sono contento affatto...


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo devo dire di aver visto con i miei occhi parecchi locali e ristoranti fregarsene di ogni responsabilità e norma anti contagio.
> Ovviamente non faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio eh, però ne ho visti parecchi qui a Roma.



Io giro solo le zone del nordest (anzi, ormai giravo), e gli investimenti fatti per la sicurezza, le limitazioni del numero di tavoli, temperatura all'ingresso, sanificanti ovunque, servizio solo al tavolo son stati il mantra da maggio ad oggi. Evidentemente siamo stati scemi noi, perchè se in altre zone se ne son sbattuti ed hanno lavorato quanto/più di noi, senza però fare alcun investimento hanno vinto alla lotteria. Se è così allora i cogli1 siamo solo noi.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo devo dire di aver visto con i miei occhi parecchi locali e ristoranti fregarsene di ogni responsabilità e norma anti contagio.
> Ovviamente non faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio eh, però ne ho visti parecchi qui a Roma.



La Settimana scorsa hanno fatto il giro delle palestre controllandole...ha dato una settimana di tempo e ha chiuso tutto.
Questa è semplice malafede.
Colpisci le attività non in regola e non uccidere interi settori. Questo è buon senso. Ma non sanno cosa sia..

Ora il menu prevede:
Contagi che non diminuiscono
Chiusure progressive fino al lockdown 
Tutto già scritto


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> secondo me è impossibile rendere sicure certe realtà, hai ricevuto il mio mess privato?



Le linee guida sono state rispettate, allora o son sbagliate le linee guida o son sbagliate le chiusure di adesso. 

Controllo i messaggi, ogni tanto non vedo le notifiche, lo sanno in molti ormai qui


----------



## danjr (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Scemenza colossale, erano solo le scuole a non dover essere riaperte, tutto il resto é più sicuro di un ospedale.



secondo me le principali fonti sono/erano: scuole, concerti, discoteche, eventi, fiere, sagre, stadi, RSA e gli stessi Ospedali (si puoi ovviamente posso metterci anche i centri commerciali nei giorni di week end piovoso quando sono strapieni). Tutto il resto secondo me può essere gestito in tranquillità


----------



## kekkopot (25 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *La Settimana scorsa hanno fatto il giro delle palestre controllandole...ha dato una settimana di tempo e ha chiuso tutto.*
> Questa è semplice malafede.
> Colpisci le attività non in regola e non uccidere interi settori. Questo è buon senso. Ma non sanno cosa sia..
> 
> ...



Nel momento in cui facevano quella dichiarazione sfido chiunque a credere che l'avessero lasciate aperte.
E' stata solo una presa in giro per il settore...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> secondo me fanno parte del problema, no non sono contento affatto...



Sono gli ultimi dei problemi 
Stanno guardando la pietruzza e non il masso gigantesco
A me sta cosa fa letteralmente ribollire il sangue


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui facevano quella dichiarazione sfido chiunque a credere che l'avessero lasciate aperte.
> E' stata solo una presa in giro per il settore...



Ma certo che era una presa in giro.
Conte è un bugiardo patologico..era chiaro avrebbe chiuso.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> secondo me le principali fonti sono/erano: scuole, concerti, discoteche, eventi, fiere, sagre, stadi, RSA e gli stessi Ospedali (si puoi ovviamente posso metterci anche i centri commerciali nei giorni di week end piovoso quando sono strapieni). Tutto il resto secondo me può essere gestito in tranquillità



Le Rsa sono tra le principali fonti di contagio ma tutti fanno finta di non vedere....
È sicuramente colpa delle palestre e dei bar


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Che palle, la palestra è uno dei pochi passatempi che mi sono rimasti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Le linee guida sono state rispettate, allora o son sbagliate le linee guida o son sbagliate le chiusure di adesso.
> 
> Controllo i messaggi, ogni tanto non vedo le notifiche, lo sanno in molti ormai qui



credo, senza dubbio, le linee guida.
non puoi pretendere di rendere sicure le scuole, ma nemmeno le palestre (per me). a meno che uno sanifichi gli attrezzi ad ogni utilizzo.
non è colpa dei padroni ma degli utilizzatori. 
se hai la casella piena e non ti è arrivato te lo rimando.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> secondo me è impossibile rendere sicure certe realtà, hai ricevuto il mio mess privato?



Non mi é arrivato il messaggio, riprova tra 5 minuti che vado al PC e svuoto le caselle


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> credo, senza dubbio, le linee guida.
> non puoi pretendere di rendere sicure le scuole, ma nemmeno le palestre (per me). a meno che uno sanifichi gli attrezzi ad ogni utilizzo.
> non è colpa dei padroni ma degli utilizzatori.
> se hai la casella piena e non ti è arrivato te lo rimando.



Quando erano a pieno regime, prima di marzo, era effettivamente impossibile, anche perché si era tutti molto più vicini, ora invece credimi, ogni persona sanifica il proprio attrezzo e si disinfettare le mani, mascherina abbassata solo durante l'esercizio e distanza di 2 metri tra gli attrezzi. Aggiungi che se prima nelle ore di punta erano 50 persone ora sono 15/20 su una capienza massima di 35. Questa é la realtà almeno in quelle fuori dalle grandi città, ovviamente non dubito che in altri posti ci sia menefreghismo eh, ma la stra grande maggioranza ha fatto tutto in piena regola.


----------



## honua (25 Ottobre 2020)

No solo che ogni 3x2 un tuo messaggio è un messaggio di lamento


----------



## sacchino (25 Ottobre 2020)

Praticamente spostarsi solo per motivi di lavoro quindi io ho un negozio e domani lo posso aprire, ma il mio cliente che motivo ha per uscire di casa? Praticamente secondo loro apro senza clienti.....sono dei geni del male.


----------



## honua (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io ci lavoro da 15 anni nella ristorazione, devi dirmi qualcosa per caso?



No solo che ogni 3x2 un tuo messaggio è un messaggio di lamento


----------



## honua (25 Ottobre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome tu non hai un bar o una palestra, non te ne frega niente ed é giusto chiuda tutto. Ci sta. Per me dovrebbe morire chiunque sostenga il governo, sono opinioni d altronde.



Non dico questo, dico solo che in caso di emergenza vera i bar e le palestre saranno automaticamente evitate dalla gente, lockdown o non lockdown


----------



## sunburn (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rai: decisa la chiusura di determinate attività per mandarne avanti altre, come la scuola.*


Pura follia. La cosa che rende la decisione ancora più grave, e dico grave per non usare parole censurate, è il fatto che lo stiano facendo per una questione ideologica. 
E ci è andata “bene” che molte scuole hanno comunque alternato didattica a distanza e in presenza. Non oso immaginare cosa sarebbe successo col “tutti in classe il 14 settembre” blaterato per mesi dal governo.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

honua ha scritto:


> Non dico questo, dico solo che in caso di emergenza vera i bar e le palestre saranno automaticamente evitate dalla gente, lockdown o non lockdown



Si dove? Quando?
Ma quando mai


----------



## markjordan (25 Ottobre 2020)

chiusure demenziali
il contagio e' x la scuola


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> No, ma attenzione, perchè le ordinanze regionali che usciranno in scia al DPCM potrebbero essere più stringenti e renderlo un obbligo.



Infatti era proprio ciò che stavo pensando/temendo : il governo apre come un'ipotetica 'scia', le regioni poi pensano al 'progetto'.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

honua ha scritto:


> No solo che ogni 3x2 un tuo messaggio è un messaggio di lamento



Dici a me? Ho abbassato la saracinesca della mia attività da 10 giorni, ci mancherebbe pure che non mi debba lamentare

Edit. Ho visto dopo che mi avevi quotato, consida buono questoessaggio, continuiamo da qui


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dici a me? Ho abbassato la saracinesca della mia attività da 10 giorni, ci mancherebbe pure che non mi debba lamentare
> 
> Edit. Ho visto dopo che mi avevi quotato, consida buono questoessaggio, continuiamo da qui



Tranquillo ora arriva il ristoro cit.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rai: decisa la chiusura di determinate attività per mandarne avanti altre, come la scuola.*



E le chiese come detto da un utente... I privati invece sono superflui


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A questo punto guerra civile. Mi auguro finisca come a Napoli



Non riapriranno più edo.
I contagi temo aumenteranno.
Ormai i buoi sono scappati....
Rischiamo un autunno-inverno nerissimo e guarda caso si inizia nel giorno in cui già ci pensa il cambio ora a privarci di un'ora di luce.
Se non è un messaggio tra le righe questo poco ci manca....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Ottobre 2020)

La DAD dovrebbe essere "almeno" al 75%, le regioni possono tranquillamente portarla al 100%, sempre parlando di superiori


----------



## gabri65 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io ci lavoro da 15 anni nella ristorazione, devi dirmi qualcosa per caso?



Sì, che ti devi stare muto. Dovevi pensarci prima e trovarti un altro impiego immune alla pandemia, pollo.

La gente vuole venire qua e starsene in santa pace, leggendo di fate che aleggiano nude su prati fioriti, neh. E se non ti va bene vattene nel forum indaista.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, che ti devi stare muto. Dovevi pensarci prima e trovarti un altro impiego immune alla pandemia, pollo.
> 
> La gente vuole venire qua e starsene in santa pace, leggendo di fate che aleggiano nude su prati fioriti, neh. E se non ti va bene vattene nel forum indaista.



E un lavoro meno superfluo, tipo chierichetto... Buttiamola così va..... 
Da domani via alla ricerca di lavoro, di nuovo, come ad aprile, sperando di trovare presto un indeterminato


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tranquillo ora arriva il ristoro cit.



In monetine da 50cent lanciati con la fionda  risata di rabbia


----------



## Kayl (25 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La Settimana scorsa hanno fatto il giro delle palestre controllandole...ha dato una settimana di tempo e ha chiuso tutto.
> Questa è semplice malafede.
> Colpisci le attività non in regola e non uccidere interi settori. Questo è buon senso. Ma non sanno cosa sia..
> 
> ...



Certo perché secondo te quei controlli li hanno fatti veramente, giusto?


----------



## mabadi (25 Ottobre 2020)

Si va a Scuola perchè nonostante ci sia stato il tempo necessario la Dad non è attiva.
Ed inoltre per i più piccoli la scuola vale come parcheggio.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2020)

Il mio personal trainer con un messaggio ha comunicato a tutti i soci che la palestra chiude nonostante si fossero attuate tutte le norme richieste.

Un sassolino dalla scarpa però ha voluto levarselo : le palestre non sono luoghi ludici-ricreativi ma posti in cui si prevengono e si curano delle patologie.
Le palestre andrebbero protette ,tutelate, valorizzate e non chiuse.
L'attività motoria di base e sportiva in generale è universalmente riconosciuta dai paesi più evoluti importante quanto lo studio .


E come dargli torto??
Futile a chi???


----------



## gabri65 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E un lavoro meno superfluo, tipo chierichetto... Buttiamola così va.....
> Da domani via alla ricerca di lavoro, di nuovo, come ad aprile, sperando di trovare presto un indeterminato



Prova a proporti come volantinaggio della propaganda PD, forse due euro per un panino te li danno.

Lasciapassare d'ufficio per muoverti fuori dal comune. Non male, dai.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il mio personal trainer con un messaggio ha comunicato a tutti i soci che la palestra chiude nonostante si fossero attuate tutte le norme richieste.
> 
> Un sassolino dalla scarpa però ha voluto levarselo : le palestre non sono luoghi ludici-ricreativi ma posti in cui si prevengono e si curano delle patologie.
> Le palestre andrebbero protette ,tutelate, valorizzate e non chiuse.
> ...



Eh già, ma codesto era un concetto fascistah, eh. Guarda caso Giro d'Itaglia, Mille Miglia e campionato di calcio nacquero o ebbero impulso notevole in quel periodo.

Ma meglio trincerarsi in casa a leggere i libri delle sardine.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2020)

- bar, ristoranti, palestre, cinema, teatri ecc andrebbero chiusi totalmente, per mesi. 
Ovviamente i ristoratori e i proprietari dei bar e delle altre attività, non devono perdere nemmeno un centesimo di euro, e devono pure avere un sostegno (anche minimo) per vivere dignitosamente nei mesi a venire.

- le scuole andrebbero chiuse, ma almeno fino alle medie bisogna provare a tenerle aperte, mi spiace davvero tanto molti ne vogliano la chiusura senza un minimo di dubbio

- attività produttive devono restare aperte

- la gente non va chiusa in casa, non sarà certo passeggiando in piazza che aumenteranno i contagi 

Detto questo, si possono trovare sistemi per provare a lasciare aperti bar e ristoranti: ad esempio accesso solo a famiglie, congiunti, o persone sole, e distanziamento di almeno 2 metri.

Io capisco le lamentele, ma insomma... anche se si sta d un metro di distanza, decine di sconosciuti SENZA MASCHERINA che parlano o urlano in un ambiente chiuso sono bombe virali, insomma se non è un mezzo di propagazione quello, quale lo sarebbe?

Comunque è difficile, ogni bar o locale andrebbe esaminato singolarmente per capire quanto è pericoloso farci entrare tot persone.

Stesso discorso per palestre e simili, ogni caso andrebbe analizzato.
Non è mica una novità che per tanti che fanno le cose per bene, basta uno str... che faccia le.cose male che ci vanno di mezzo tutti.

È davvero una situazione di melma

Fossi un proprietario di attività di intrattenimento non dormirei la notte.

Comprendo benissimo la disperazione 

Torno a quanto dissi 8 mesi fa: ci voleva una coordinazione europea, nessuno sarebbe rimasto indietro, in fondo la pandemia è un problema di tutti gli Stati.
Ci voleva una valanga di soldi per non lasciare indietro nessuno, questa era il.momento in cui l' UE sarebbe stata utile davvero


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Prova a proporti come volantinaggio della *propaganda PD*, forse due euro per un panino te li danno.
> 
> Lasciapassare d'ufficio per muoverti fuori dal comune. Non male, dai.



Piuttosto dormo in riva al fiume con le nutrie


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese
> 
> - Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali
> 
> ...



Quindi c’è solo la raccomandazione e non il divieto ad andare in un altro comune. Si alla mobilità extraregionale.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Purtroppo l'unico modo per non chiudere tutto e provare a contenere è che la gente esca solo per andare a lavorare. Non vedo altre soluzioni


----------



## gabri65 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'unico modo per non chiudere tutto e provare a contenere è che la gente esca solo per andare a lavorare. Non vedo altre soluzioni



Diventa l'unico modo una volta che hai buttato via in precedenza tutte le altre pratiche di buon senso, il che ti porta ora a prendere questa decisione.

Capita. Un po' troppo spesso, ma capita.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> - la gente non va chiusa in casa, non sarà certo passeggiando in piazza che aumenteranno i contagi



Questa è una cosa fondamentale che speriamo stavolta capiscano, è stato il divieto più assurdo del passato lockdown. Anche perché chi si tappa in casa vede abbassare le proprie difese immunitarie, oltre a deprimersi. Di recente ho letto e sentito di gente che ha beccato il virus pur uscendo una volta ogni morte di papa...e ti credo, se un essere umano fa la vita della talpa è chiaro che si indebolisce.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non riapriranno più edo.
> I contagi temo aumenteranno.
> Ormai i buoi sono scappati....
> Rischiamo un autunno-inverno nerissimo e guarda caso si inizia nel giorno in cui già ci pensa il cambio ora a privarci di un'ora di luce.
> Se non è un messaggio tra le righe questo poco ci manca....


Sono sconfortato, triste, amareggiato e incazzato come una iena.

Hanno fatto un disastro...un disastro 
Mi auguro che ci sono rivolte..poi tirano la cinghia più si alza la possibilità di rivolte


----------



## Devil man (25 Ottobre 2020)

Guardate questo video è uno spettacolo la tocca piano!! Ahhaha


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono sconfortato, triste, amareggiato e incazzato come una iena.
> 
> Hanno fatto un disastro...un disastro
> *Mi auguro che ci sono rivolte..poi tirano la cinghia più si alza la possibilità di rivolte*



Questo è il limite, se lo oltrepassano e si torna a certe assurdità di marzo sarà il caos, spero ne siano consapevoli


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Certo perché secondo te quei controlli li hanno fatti veramente, giusto?



Si
Giovedì nella palestra dove mi alleno sono andati i nas. Nessun problema rilevato 
Malafede del governo ai livelli massimi


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Questo è il limite, se lo oltrepassano e si torna a certe assurdità di marzo sarà il caos, spero ne siano consapevoli


Da un lato vorrei arrivare a quel punto solo per vedergli fare la fine di Luigi XVI e del suo governo...
Sarebbe bellissimo


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Diventa l'unico modo una volta che hai buttato via in precedenza tutte le altre pratiche di buon senso, il che ti porta ora a prendere questa decisione.
> 
> Capita. Un po' troppo spesso, ma capita.



Quindi benvenuti in Cina giusto?
Lavoro e casa e casa e lavoro no?
Che bello che è il progresso...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'unico modo per non chiudere tutto e provare a contenere è che la gente esca solo per andare a lavorare. Non vedo altre soluzioni



È purtroppo la realtà, un po' meno drastico di quanti dici tu, si può uscire a fare una passeggiata o fare due chiacchiere all' aperto. Non bisogna ammalarsi di testa per non prendere il coronavirus.

Ma l' unica maniera è portare a meno occasioni possibili di contagio, e le attività dove si incontrano decine di sconosciuti o non conviventi, sono per definizione ciò che espande la pandemia.

Chiudo un occhio, e sforzandomi eh, solo per i bambini fino a 12/13 anni.

Ogni altra misura, è solo per non affossare del tutto determinanti settori, ma lo stato dellle cose è quello, tristemente


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E un lavoro meno superfluo, tipo chierichetto... Buttiamola così va.....
> Da domani via alla ricerca di lavoro, di nuovo, come ad aprile, sperando di trovare presto un indeterminato



Shhhh e basta lamentarti zio!
È colpa tua se hai perso il lavoro. Te l’ho detto io di lavorare in un settore inutile come la ristorazione ?
Ti converrebbe ringraziare il governo che ci sta salvando la vita!!!
L’importante è tenere la skuolah apertah!
Vai a fare il bidello, quello è uno dei lavori più utili che c’è.


Ps il tuo nuovo avatar è perfetto  condivido in pieno


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese
> 
> - Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali
> 
> ...



Il punto è come dice [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] da una parte il lasciare aperto tutto fa collassare tutto il sistema sanitario.. dall'altro il chiudere tutto fa collassare la povera gente. Che si fa? Questi Lockdown, come ho detto molte volte, sono proprio inutili. Quello di marzo ci poteva anche stare, visto che era una situazione diversa. Ma non è una soluzione a lungo termine. Ora molta gente perderà il lavoro ecc e magari tra 1 o 2 mesi i contagi scendono, e dunque che si fa dopo? Direi che si apre ed ecco che passano si o no 1 mese che gli ospedali tornano ad essere pieni ed il sistema sanitario , di nuovo, al collasso con conseguenza un altro lockdown. Anzi un terzo lockdown potrebbe far davvero portare alla distruzione totale della società. Le persone non sono fatte per essere rinchiuse, aprire chiudere aprire chiudere è anche peggio del tenere chiuso tipo un anno.

Se vuole davvero combattere contro questa cinesata, bisognava, semplicemente, chiudere tutto per un anno e lo stato si assumeva la responsabilità di mantere TUTTI per un anno. Anzi, dovevano tutti i paesi Europei - almeno - sedersi su un tavolo e fare chiudere tutti per tot mesi e mantenere tutti. Poi a fine pandemia ci si trova un compromesso (magari facendolo pagare la fattura ai cinesi) Invece non ci si vuole "indebitare" che schifo. Ma chissenefrega??

Alla fine si è schiavi del sistema economico..


----------



## Devil man (25 Ottobre 2020)

Da guardare un vero spettacolo


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il punto è come dice [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] da una parte il lasciare aperto tutto fa collassare tutto il sistema sanitario.. dall'altro il chiudere tutto fa collassare la povera gente. Che si fa? Questi Lockdown, come ho detto molte volte, sono proprio inutili. Quello di marzo ci poteva anche stare, visto che era una situazione diversa. Ma non è una soluzione a lungo termine. Ora molta gente perderà il lavoro ecc e magari tra 1 o 2 mesi i contagi scendono, e dunque che si fa dopo? Direi che si apre ed ecco che passano si o no 1 mese che gli ospedali tornano ad essere pieni ed il sistema sanitario , di nuovo, al collasso con conseguenza un altro lockdown. Anzi un terzo lockdown potrebbe far davvero portare alla distruzione totale della società. Le persone non sono fatte per essere rinchiuse, aprire chiudere aprire chiudere è anche peggio del tenere chiuso tipo un anno.
> 
> Se vuole davvero combattere contro questa cinesata, bisognava, semplicemente, chiudere tutto per un anno e lo stato si assumeva la responsabilità di mantere TUTTI per un anno. Anzi, dovevano tutti i paesi Europei - almeno - sedersi su un tavolo e fare chiudere tutti per tot mesi e mantenere tutti. Poi a fine pandemia ci si trova un compromesso (magari facendolo pagare la fattura ai cinesi) Invece non ci si vuole "indebitare" che schifo. Ma chissenefrega??
> 
> Alla fine si è schiavi del sistema economico..


Basterebbe anche intervenire sulle persone a rischio..dato che ci sono e sono circostanziate 
Invece dobbiamo pagare tutti indistintamente. Ma che follia è?


----------



## gabri65 (25 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Quindi benvenuti in Cina giusto?*
> Lavoro e casa e casa e lavoro no?
> Che bello che è il progresso...



Ma magari. Almeno lì adesso se ne vanno in discoteca.

Avremo il tanto osannato modello cinese, ma solo per il ruolo di servitori.

Magari faremo da testbench per i nuovi modelli di vairus, dai.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Basterebbe anche intervenire sulle persone a rischio..dato che ci sono e sono circostanziate
> Invece dobbiamo pagare tutti indistintamente. Ma che follia è?



Io avevo scritto 2 mesi fa di chiudere in casa gli over 60.

Sono stato pluri-bocciato.
Quindi son andato oltre


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il punto è come dice [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] da una parte il lasciare aperto tutto fa collassare tutto il sistema sanitario.. dall'altro il chiudere tutto fa collassare la povera gente. Che si fa? Questi Lockdown, come ho detto molte volte, sono proprio inutili. Quello di marzo ci poteva anche stare, visto che era una situazione diversa. Ma non è una soluzione a lungo termine. Ora molta gente perderà il lavoro ecc e magari tra 1 o 2 mesi i contagi scendono, e dunque che si fa dopo? Direi che si apre ed ecco che passano si o no 1 mese che gli ospedali tornano ad essere pieni ed il sistema sanitario , di nuovo, al collasso con conseguenza un altro lockdown. Anzi un terzo lockdown potrebbe far davvero portare alla distruzione totale della società. Le persone non sono fatte per essere rinchiuse, aprire chiudere aprire chiudere è anche peggio del tenere chiuso tipo un anno.
> 
> Se vuole davvero combattere contro questa cinesata, bisognava, semplicemente, chiudere tutto per un anno e lo stato si assumeva la responsabilità di mantere TUTTI per un anno. Anzi, dovevano tutti i paesi Europei - almeno - sedersi su un tavolo e fare chiudere tutti per tot mesi e mantenere tutti. Poi a fine pandemia ci si trova un compromesso (magari facendolo pagare la fattura ai cinesi) Invece non ci si vuole "indebitare" che schifo. Ma chissenefrega??
> 
> Alla fine si è schiavi del sistema economico..



Assolutamente d'accordo al 100%


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma magari. Almeno lì adesso se ne vanno in discoteca.
> 
> Avremo il tanto osannato modello cinese, ma solo per il ruolo di servitori.
> 
> Magari faremo da testbench per i nuovi modelli di vairus, dai.



Dai diventeremo una piccola Cina. Siamo in versione Beta, stiamo facendo tutte le prove necessarie per allinearci.
Dai che cambio nome in Edo Ping Pong Millelì


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io avevo scritto 2 mesi fa di chiudere in casa gli over 60.
> 
> Sono stato pluri-bocciato.
> Quindi son andato oltre


E in questo caso avevi ragione 
Perché poi questo è il nodo centrale: questo virus ha la mortalità del 10% diciamo così (probabilmente abbastanza minore). Colpisce per la maggior parte alcune categorie di persone. Si dovrebbe NECESSARIAMENTE intervenire su quelle persone.
Non capisco perché sei stato pluribocciato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E in questo caso avevi ragione
> Perché poi questo è il nodo centrale: questo virus ha la mortalità del 10% diciamo così (probabilmente abbastanza minore). Colpisce per la maggior parte alcune categorie di persone. Si dovrebbe NECESSARIAMENTE intervenire su quelle persone.
> Non capisco perché sei stato pluribocciato



E come le isoleresti?
Esempio, io ho 53 anni, pressione alta (raritá per gli ultra cinquantenni italiani), bronchiti frequenti (non cosí raro al nord) e Sovrappeso (anche questo raro?). Direi che sono a rischio.
Ma ho la moglie che lavora e due figlie adolescenti che vanno a scuola.
Ti dico giá che in condizioni simili ci sono almeno il 50% e piú dei compagni delle mie figlie. 
Isoliamo tutta la famiglia per un anno? Oppure comunque devi creare degli ambienti in cui le mie figlie e mia moglie possano fare la loro vita in sicurezza? Se isoliamo questo 50% della popolazione (oltre agli anziani), come garantiamo che possano usufruire dei servizi primari (scuola?).

Dovrebbero mandare via di casa me per un mese e chiudermi in un a gattabuia statale?
Ma io se intorno a me rispettano le misure sono tranquillamente in grado di svolgere la mia vita è la mia professione.

Si fa presto a dire isoliamo i casi a rischio.

Isoliamo 25 milioni di persone per farne lavorare 7....

Che Peró sono senza clienti perché gli altri sono tutti isolati.

Bisogna tenere distanze, mettere mascherine e pulizia le mai, ma andava fatto da Agosto!
Invece c’é stata una gara tra chi la sparava piú grossa tea no-Mask e “virus clinicamente morto”.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E come le isoleresti?
> Esempio, io ho 53 anni, pressione alta (raritá per gli ultra cinquantenni italiani), bronchiti frequenti (non cosí raro al nord) e Sovrappeso (anche questo raro?). Direi che sono a rischio.
> Ma ho la moglie che lavora e due figlie adolescenti che vanno a scuola.
> Ti dico giá che in condizioni simili ci sono almeno il 50% e piú dei compagni delle mie figlie.
> ...



In primis isoli gli anziani e quello PALESEMENTE a rischio. Questo mi pare ovvio. Fai in modo che gli anziani abbiamo tutto ciò che serve ma non possono uscire e devono stare isolati e in sicurezza.
Le categorie a rischio, come puoi essere tu (e non sei una categoria così a rischio) ove possibile devono lavorare da casa e devono essere incentivati a stare a casa. Nella mia azienda chi ha determinati problemi di salute è a casa da marzo, non so se mi spiego. Se poi questo persone vogliono uscire e rischiare, firmino una auto dichiarazione di persone a rischio e poi si agisce di conseguenza. Capisci bene che non devo pagare io per gli altri e chi è giovane e sano o solo semplicemente sano come un pesce non può sobbarcarsi tutto questo. Mi spiace ma è così

Sulla parte finale del tuo messaggio non so che dirti, ormai vi siete fissati che è così ed è impossibile farvi cambiare idea..ok tutta colpa dei no vax-5g-negazionisti-zangrillisti. Ok


----------



## markjordan (25 Ottobre 2020)

tutti inutili palliativi , durera' anni 
reparti covid e ti come in germania e lasci la gente vivere con le dovute precauzioni NECESSARIE
le restrizioni eccessive distruggeranno il paese inutillmente , invece di sostenere la gente a casa va potenziato il ssn , addirittura si darebbe lavoro a migliaia di medici e contorno
a rimini a primavera dovevano iniziare a implementare il centro covid romagna sud , si sono mossi ? boh


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In primis isoli gli anziani e quello PALESEMENTE a rischio. Questo mi pare ovvio. Fai in modo che gli anziani abbiamo tutto ciò che serve ma non possono uscire e devono stare isolati e in sicurezza.
> Le categorie a rischio, come puoi essere tu (e non sei una categoria così a rischio) ove possibile devono lavorare da casa e devono essere incentivati a stare a casa. Nella mia azienda chi ha determinati problemi di salute è a casa da marzo, non so se mi spiego. Se poi questo persone vogliono uscire e rischiare, firmino una auto dichiarazione di persone a rischio e poi si agisce di conseguenza. Capisci bene che non devo pagare io per gli altri e chi è giovane e sano o solo semplicemente sano come un pesce non può sobbarcarsi tutto questo. Mi spiace ma è così
> 
> Sulla parte finale del tuo messaggio non so che dirti, ormai vi siete fissati che è così ed è impossibile farvi cambiare idea..ok tutta colpa dei no vax-5g-negazionisti-zangrillisti. Ok



Guarda, il mio punto di vista é molto diverso da “chiudiamo”.

Settimana scorsa ho lavorato con tanto di trasferte in una “zona rossa” inglese.
Lavoravo a stretto contatto con i miei colleghi, ma siamo stati attentissimi tutta settimana, abbiamo sempre cenato in hotel, su un tavolo largo in modo da avere sempre gli stessi camerieri e distanza senza mascherina, abbiamo SEMPRE indossato la mascherina, facendo anche lavori pesanti e ravvicinati, anche se facevamo una simil “bolla”. Ci siamo spinti uno con l’altro a igienizzare le mani quando possibile, a distanziarci dagli altri sui mezzi pubblici. Abbiamo evitato di farci pulire le stanze per 10 giorni, ci siamo arrangiati da soli. Quando dovevamo interagire con terzi (senza mascherina) utilizzavamo le ffp2. Rientrati in Italia abbiamo fatto un tampone e siamo rimasti isolati anche dalle famiglie fini al risultato.

Insomma,msi puó e si deve andare avanti a vivere quanto piú possibile la propria vita, facendo le proprie attività, ma bisogna farlo adottando tutte le misure di protezioni possibili a livello individuale.

Se tutti lo facessimo, non sarebbe necessario chiudere molto.


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Ottobre 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> tutti inutili palliativi , durera' anni
> reparti covid e ti come in germania e lasci la gente vivere con le dovute precauzioni NECESSARIE
> le restrizioni eccessive distruggeranno il paese inutillmente , invece di sostenere la gente a casa va potenziato il ssn , addirittura si darebbe lavoro a migliaia di medici e contorno
> a rimini a primavera dovevano iniziare a implementare il centro covid romagna sud , si sono mossi ? boh



Non son così convinto che durerà anni, trovo probabile che dopo questo inverno si imparerà a curarlo e a trattarlo come un'influenza ma... concordo con te su tutto il resto. Si deve fare come in germania anziché chiudere alle 18 che è una follia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2020)

Il 75% di DAD non è obbligatorio.

Nel DPCM c'è scritto che per il 75% di DAD servono i decreti regionali specifici che dichiarino l'emergenza al MIUR. In tal caso scatta almeno il 75% ( o più), ma senza di questi tutti alle superiori vanno a scuola normalmente in presenza.

I giornalisti non sanno leggere nemmeno un decreto, poi ovviamente Conte in TV ha mentito omettendo i dettagli.

PS. Magari i decreti specifici delle regioni arrivano entro mezzanotte eh, ma per esempio Bonaccini in ER fino a questo momento non ha dichiarato emergenza per le scuole e quindi non cambia nulla.


----------



## danjr (25 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In primis isoli gli anziani e quello PALESEMENTE a rischio. Questo mi pare ovvio. Fai in modo che gli anziani abbiamo tutto ciò che serve ma non possono uscire e devono stare isolati e in sicurezza.
> Le categorie a rischio, come puoi essere tu (e non sei una categoria così a rischio) ove possibile devono lavorare da casa e devono essere incentivati a stare a casa. Nella mia azienda chi ha determinati problemi di salute è a casa da marzo, non so se mi spiego. Se poi questo persone vogliono uscire e rischiare, firmino una auto dichiarazione di persone a rischio e poi si agisce di conseguenza. Capisci bene che non devo pagare io per gli altri e chi è giovane e sano o solo semplicemente sano come un pesce non può sobbarcarsi tutto questo. Mi spiace ma è così
> 
> Sulla parte finale del tuo messaggio non so che dirti, ormai vi siete fissati che è così ed è impossibile farvi cambiare idea..ok tutta colpa dei no vax-5g-negazionisti-zangrillisti. Ok


Si ma dove isoli gli anziani? Nelle RSA? cosa cambia? Non è attuabile la cosa, tra l’altro era l’iniziale piano di Israele, che ha fallito ed è stato il primo paese a tornare in lockdonw


----------



## Alfabri (25 Ottobre 2020)

Qualsiasi luogo chiuso è una "bomba" per i contagi, inutile nascondersi dietro un dito... Quindi così come è folle lasciare aperte piscine, palestre, cinema e teatri, è folle tenere aperte le scuole in questo momento. Decisione grave dal punto di vista dell'approccio scientifico e ne pagheremo le conseguenze (alias nessuna reale variazione nella curva dei contagi, con avvicinamento rapido al lockdown totale). Bisognava fare discorsi differenziali mirati (es. a scuola solo le classi più piccole e chi non aveva la possibilità di assistenza domiciliare perchè i genitori lavorano), ma pare troppo complesso per i nostri dirigenti.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Ottobre 2020)

io non sono mai stato troppo duro con il governo perchè credo la contingenza del momento creerebbe difficoltà enormi a tutti e soprattutto perchè non mi pare che gli altri paesi a noi vicini siano tenuti molto meglio....tuttavia questa cosa della scuola non la capisco

perche c...non le chiudono e via??? può chiuderle inizialmente un mese e che sarà mai? chissenefrega se saranno un po in ritardo nel programma...qui si muore lo capiscono o no??

mi chiedo:ma negli altri paesi con le scuole come si stanno comportando?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda, il mio punto di vista é molto diverso da “chiudiamo”.
> 
> Settimana scorsa ho lavorato con tanto di trasferte in una “zona rossa” inglese.
> Lavoravo a stretto contatto con i miei colleghi, ma siamo stati attentissimi tutta settimana, abbiamo sempre cenato in hotel, su un tavolo largo in modo da avere sempre gli stessi camerieri e distanza senza mascherina, abbiamo SEMPRE indossato la mascherina, facendo anche lavori pesanti e ravvicinati, anche se facevamo una simil “bolla”. Ci siamo spinti uno con l’altro a igienizzare le mani quando possibile, a distanziarci dagli altri sui mezzi pubblici. Abbiamo evitato di farci pulire le stanze per 10 giorni, ci siamo arrangiati da soli. Quando dovevamo interagire con terzi (senza mascherina) utilizzavamo le ffp2. Rientrati in Italia abbiamo fatto un tampone e siamo rimasti isolati anche dalle famiglie fini al risultato.
> ...



Ci si può e deve solo convivere, adoperandosi per rendere la situazione più facile e seguendo le regole .
Restrizioni inutili e disastrose oggi non sono concepibili


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ma dove isoli gli anziani? Nelle RSA? cosa cambia? Non è attuabile la cosa, tra l’altro era l’iniziale piano di Israele, che ha fallito ed è stato il primo paese a tornare in lockdonw



Le rsa andrebbero aiutate perché sono lasciate allo sbando e te lo dico per esperienza diretta. La maggior parte dei contagi avviene nelle RSA e non è più gestibile. Poi possiamo dare le colpe alle palestre e ai bar ma non è così.
Bisognava pensarci in tempo e bisognava pensarci concretamente. Una protezione totale non era possibile ma arginare il più possibile si
Ora invece dobbiamo andarci di mezzo TUTTI e non è possibile


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ecco cosa diceva quel cane di Conte il 5 settembre.









Ascoltate tutte le *********, le bugie e le minchiate che ha detto.



Ma anche stavolta i servi chiuderanno occhi e orecchie e urleranno a più non posso "il gobierno no a colpe, anno stati i 'taliani".

Intanto avanti così verso la distruzione dell'Italia. Mi auguro che però oltre questi incapaci prima o poi qualcuno chieda conto anche ai milioni di servi della distruzione scientifica del paese che questo governo sta facendo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa diceva quel cane di Conte il 5 settembre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## danjr (25 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Le rsa andrebbero aiutate perché sono lasciate allo sbando e te lo dico per esperienza diretta. La maggior parte dei contagi avviene nelle RSA e non è più gestibile. Poi possiamo dare le colpe alle palestre e ai bar ma non è così.
> Bisognava pensarci in tempo e bisognava pensarci concretamente. Una protezione totale non era possibile ma arginare il più possibile si
> Ora invece dobbiamo andarci di mezzo TUTTI e non è possibile


Se parli di quello che era possibile fare e non è stato fatto hai perfettamente ragione, però adesso mi pare un po’ utopistico mettere in atto una separazione come hai proposto prima


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque Spadafora ha detto chiaramente, per chi fosse interessato, che non c' alcun problema all' interno delle palestre. 
Pochissimi gestori irresponsabili ecc ecc.

Le hanno chiuse solo per diminuire la gente che va in giro.

Giusto o sbagliato che sia.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque Spadafora ha detto chiaramente, per chi fosse interessato, che non c' alcun problema all' interno delle palestre.
> Pochissimi gestori irresponsabili ecc ecc.
> 
> Le hanno chiuse solo per diminuire la gente che va in giro.
> ...



Vero, c'è l'ingorgo in prossimità delle palestre.

Poi io non sopporto chi ci viene con l'autoarticolato, 'tacci sua.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero, c'è l'ingorgo in prossimità delle palestre.
> 
> Poi io non sopporto chi ci viene con l'autoarticolato, 'tacci sua.



Boh, io abito dove chiunque si sposta in auto.

Magari nelle grandi città la gente ci va in metro o bus, non ho idea delle stats.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, io abito dove chiunque si sposta in auto.
> 
> Magari nelle grandi città la gente ci va in metro o bus, non ho idea delle stats.



Allora andrebbero regolarizzati i mezzi pubblici ma non puoi chiudere le palestre... per colpa dei mezzi. 
Ma scherziamo??
I nas non hanno trovato una palestra e dico una che non fosse ben organizzata per lavorare in sicurezza.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allora andrebbero regolarizzati i mezzi pubblici ma non puoi chiudere le palestre... per colpa dei mezzi.
> Ma scherziamo??
> *I nas non hanno trovato una palestra e dico una che non fosse ben organizzata per lavorare in sicurezza*.



È quello che ho scritto un post sopra....

Comunque non è che hanno chiuso le palestre, hanno chiuso tutto tra poco. 
Mancano solo le scuole in pratica..

Comunque noi dei paeselli subiamo sempre le regole fatte per le grandi città.
È una cosa che noto da sempre

Restando in tema, come a marzo, da me pure senza lockdown, la notte avresti potuto ballare nudo per strada senza che nessuno ti vedesse.
Eppure guai a mettere il naso fuori.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È quello che ho scritto un post sopra....
> 
> Comunque non è che hanno chiuso le palestre, hanno chiuso tutto tra poco.
> Mancano solo le scuole in pratica..



Non hanno chiuso tutto. 
Scuola calcio si può fare ma senza partitella.
Hanno chiuso gli sport di contatto. 
La palestra paga un prezzo troppo alto e colpe che non ha.
Una delle tante decisioni folli e prive di ratio.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque Spadafora ha detto chiaramente, per chi fosse interessato, che non c' alcun problema all' interno delle palestre.
> Pochissimi gestori irresponsabili ecc ecc.
> 
> Le hanno chiuse solo per diminuire la gente che va in giro.
> ...



Ancora peggio. Follia e stupidità.
Ovviamente lasci aperte le scuole e mezzi pubblici affollati.
GENIALE


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se parli di quello che era possibile fare e non è stato fatto hai perfettamente ragione, però adesso mi pare un po’ utopistico mettere in atto una separazione come hai proposto prima



Non è stato fatto un c...o credimi. 
Ovviamente le cose andavano fatte prima ma comunque le restrizioni andrebbero fatte prima sulle persone a rischio senza gravare su un intero paese


----------



## varvez (26 Ottobre 2020)

Buongiorno, 113 messaggi e nemmeno uno (se non sbaglio) che focalizza l'attenzione sull'unico sistema per fermare questo caos: gli ospedali.

Tralasciando il numero contagiati, che non equivale al numero malati (probabilmente ai mezzi di "informazione" non è ancora giunta la notizia che la maggior parte sono asintomatici), il solo sistema per far fronte a quella che per molti è un'emergenza sanitaria è uno solo: spesa pubblica.

Costruzione ospedali, assunzione medici e paramedici, compensazione a famiglie e imprese delle perdite.

Il resto sono solo scuse, balle, palliativi, presucole di potere, altri omicidi di Stato.

Dove sono i soldi? La "botenza di fuogo"? La PioggiaDiMiGliardi?

A Bruxelles, e sopratutto a Francoforte, dove non vedono l'ora di completare l'opera di colonizzazione con il beneplacito della maggioranza degli italiani che ritengono (sentito con le mie orecchie) impossibile governare questo paese, quindi necessario il controllo esterno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il nuovo DPCM che Conte annuncerà alle 13:30 e che entrerà in vigore da domani 26 ottobre e per un mese
> 
> - Chiusura alle 18 di tutto il comparto della ristorazione. Previste aperture domenicali
> 
> ...



Ennesima dimostrazione di incapacità e di scelta ideologica su chi punire: va colpito sempre e solo il libero professionista o il piccolo imprenditore nelle sue attività mentre non si toccano situazioni ben più gravi..
Poi si adottano misure indecenti tipo i 100 euro in più in busta paga per chi ha il suo stipendio certo mentre per le P.iva non ci sono fondi..

Conte che dice che arriveranno i soldi nel conto corrente..che vergogna, mente sapendo di mentire

Stavolta si rischia grosso con le sommosse

Mi piacerebbe sapere su scala nazionale quanti contagi sono avvenuti nei ristoranti, davvero


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io non sono mai stato troppo duro con il governo perchè credo la contingenza del momento creerebbe difficoltà enormi a tutti e soprattutto perchè non mi pare che gli altri paesi a noi vicini siano tenuti molto meglio....tuttavia questa cosa della scuola non la capisco
> 
> perche c...non le chiudono e via??? può chiuderle inizialmente un mese e che sarà mai? chissenefrega se saranno un po in ritardo nel programma...qui si muore lo capiscono o no??
> 
> mi chiedo:ma negli altri paesi con le scuole come si stanno comportando?



In *UK*, il tier 3 (livello massimo di allarme) tiene chiuso tutto tranne due cose:

1) Attività produttive
2) Scuole.

E' vietato ricevere anche un solo conoscente in giardino, è consigliato di portare le mascherine anche all'interno del proprio nucleo famigliare, ma unità produttive e scuole restano aperte.


*Irlanda *sarà il primo paese dell'UE a tornare al blocco del coronavirus, come comunicato dal primo ministro Micheal Martin, emettendo un ordine nazionale di "restare a casa" ma insistendo sul fatto che *le scuole resteranno aperte*. Le misure saranno in vigore per sei settimane e vedranno tutti i negozi al dettaglio non essenziali chiudere e bar e ristoranti limitati al solo servizio da asporto o di consegna. A tutti gli abitanti del paese viene chiesto di rimanere a casa. Solo i lavoratori essenziali saranno "autorizzati a recarsi al lavoro", e ai cittadini sarà permesso di fare esercizio fisico solo entro cinque chilometri (tre miglia) dalla loro residenza.

Il governo ha avvertito in una dichiarazione che "ci sarà una sanzione" per aver violato la restrizione dei cinque chilometri e che il trasporto pubblico funzionerà al 25% della capacità di servire solo i lavoratori essenziali. *Le scuole e le strutture di assistenza all'infanzia devono rimanere aperte "perché non possiamo e non permetteremo che il futuro dei nostri figli e dei nostri giovani sia un'altra vittima di questa malattia"*. Sarà esteso anche il divieto di visite tra le diverse famiglie e di eventi al coperto, anche se due famiglie potranno mescolarsi in luoghi all'aperto come i parchi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Ottobre 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> Buongiorno, 113 messaggi e nemmeno uno (se non sbaglio) che focalizza l'attenzione sull'unico sistema per fermare questo caos: gli ospedali.
> 
> Tralasciando il numero contagiati, che non equivale al numero malati (probabilmente ai mezzi di "informazione" non è ancora giunta la notizia che la maggior parte sono asintomatici), il solo sistema per far fronte a quella che per molti è un'emergenza sanitaria è uno solo: spesa pubblica.
> 
> ...



Ma che sei pazzo? E il debito pubblico? E lo spread? E la UE? E la Merkel? E Macron? E l'Olanda che verrà a bacchettarci? E dove pensi di andare con la liretta? E il capitalismo?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In *UK*, il tier 3 (livello massimo di allarme) tiene chiuso tutto tranne due cose:
> 
> 1) Attività produttive
> 2) Scuole.
> ...



Sarà un piacere vedere milioni di ragazzi tutti laureati o diplomati ma disoccupati o fare la fame per amazon o mcdonald.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sarà un piacere vedere milioni di ragazzi tutti laureati o diplomati ma disoccupati o fare la fame per amazon o mcdonald.



Non sto giudicando l'opportunità o meno della cosa.
la domanda è se eravamo strani noi a non chiudere al 100% le scuole oppure anche altrove facessero come noi.
La risposta è che in GB e Irlanda come provvedimenti sulla scuola chiudono meno.


----------



## cris (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non sto giudicando l'opportunità o meno della cosa.
> la domanda è se eravamo strani noi a non chiudere al 100% le scuole oppure anche altrove facessero come noi.
> La risposta è che in GB e Irlanda come provvedimenti sulla scuola chiudono meno.



Le misure sono molto simili, penso che si scopiazzino un po tutti, nessuno sa che pesci pigliare, negarlo è malafede.

In estate l attenzione è colpevolmente scesa, sia da parte dei cittadini che del/dei governi. 

Non a caso c’erano decine di news e discussioni inerenti al “la carica virale e bassa” “il covid e clinicamente morto” “non dobbiamo avere paura”, i minimizzatori cavalcavano l’onda dei pochi contagi per sottolineare che non c’era troppo da preoccuparsi e non c’era da esagerare e “w la liberta”.

Ora che è palese che eran tutte delle stupidaggini e sto schifoso covid e forte quanto o piu di prima, tutti a dire che e colpa del governo che si e adagiato sugli allori (io sono d'accordo, bisognava tenere alta l’attenzione come ho sempre tentato di dire a chi minimizzava), ma detto da quelli che erano i primi a minimizzare fa ridere. 

Stanno correggendo il tiro man mano che la situazione cambia. I poveri fessi che loro chiamavano “pandemisti” invece avevano ragione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Le misure sono molto simili, penso che si scopiazzino un po tutti, nessuno sa che pesci pigliare, negarlo è malafede.
> 
> In estate l attenzione è colpevolmente scesa, sia da parte dei cittadini che del/dei governi.
> 
> ...



In effetti tendezialmente hai ragione.
Coloro che adesso sono i più solerti a sottolineare la mancata prevenzione nella seconda ondata, sono quelli che erano i più attivi a cavalcare l'onda che la pandemia fosse finita e fosse ora di togliere tutti i vincoli e tornare a vivere senza paura.

Umanamente, da parte di alcuni utenti, che in una società "pandemica" si vedono nelle peste economicamente (danneggiati con le prescrizioni, rovinati con le chiusure) lo capisco: l'utilizzo di prescrizioni li danneggiava economicamente e quindi non le volevano, ma le chiusure li rovinano e quindi le vogliono ancor meno e cercano qualcuno da accusare per quello che gli succede. E' umano.

Meno comprensibile l'atteggiamento di certi leader che prima incitano al non utilizzo delle mascherine (anche dall'opposizione in questi frangenti si svolge un ruolo istituzionale), poi gridano allo scandalo perchè assembramenti non protetti portano ad un aumento incontrollato dei contagi, criticano il governo per le chiusure, ma con i loro amministratori locali adottano spesso le stesse misure, se non più stringenti, per arginare il contagio.

La necessità si comprende, lo sciacallaggio è da condannare.


----------



## cris (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In effetti tendezialmente hai ragione.
> Coloro che adesso sono i più solerti a sottolineare la mancata prevenzione nella seconda ondata, sono quelli che erano i più attivi a cavalcare l'onda che la pandemia fosse finita e fosse ora di togliere tutti i vincoli e tornare a vivere senza paura.
> 
> Umanamente, da parte di alcuni utenti, che in una società "pandemica" si vedono nelle peste economicamente (danneggiati con le prescrizioni, rovinati con le chiusure) lo capisco: l'utilizzo di prescrizioni li danneggiava economicamente e quindi non le volevano, ma le chiusure li rovinano e quindi le vogliono ancor meno e cercano qualcuno da accusare per quello che gli succede. E' umano.
> ...



Concordo


----------



## gabri65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

E niente da fare.

E' colpa di tutti, dell'opposizione, degli altri leaders, degli italiani, di tutti insomma, tranne che del governo. L'unico che ha il potere, eh. Ce lo vogliamo mettere dentro la testaccia dura o no?

E lo sta dimostrando ampiamente che ha potere. Fare i DPCM è legge marziale, eh, hai potere infinito. Si può sapere di che altro hai bisogno?

Si va al governo di forza, appellandosi ai cavilli della maledetta costituzione, forti della mafia del Mozzarella, altro grande uomo che sta vicino agli itagliani nei momenti del bisogno, neh, e poi è tutto uno scaricare le colpe sugli altri. "Eh ma le regioni, eh ma i leaders fascistih che fomentano odio, eh ma le fasciolpalestre e i fascioscpritz della movida". 

Inoltre si fa sempre la solita polemichina tirando in ballo "quelli che ...". So solo che parecchia gente che parla qui, ai tempi, parlava di banale influenza, di abbracciare i cinesi, e via discorrendo. Addirittura adesso si viene fuori con un "io l'avevo detto ...". Ma finiamola per l'amor di Dio, io ce l'ho funzionante la memoria, sapete. Siete di una disonestà intellettuale agghiacciante.

Tutti sappiamo benissimo che è difficile questa situazione, e siamo stati zitti e buoni eseguendo ciò che ci è stato imposto. Abbiamo avuto fiducia e fatto sacrifici, nella speranza che per una volta qualcuno facesse le cose con criterio. Risultato: niente di niente, ci siamo beccati la prima ondata piena in faccia, e al secondo giro ci ritorna indietro pure con gli interessi. Progressi fatti solo nel fatturato di chi produce mascherine e banchi deambulanti.

Era prevedibile, conoscendo chi ci comanda. Per giustificare se ne trovano di tutti i colori, "ma lì fanno così, ma là fanno cosà ...", ma basta Dio Santo, noi ci adeguiamo a quello che fanno gli altri solo quando si tratta di giustificare. Se non sono il Barcellona il tiki-taka non me lo posso permettere. Per caso hanno messo le rotelle ai banchi anche da altre parti? Per caso noi abbiamo un sistema economico che si può permettere di fermare tutto e tenere aperte le scuole? Per caso in altri paesi hanno sistemi di trasporto pubblico che funziona? Con gli autobus sono più efficienti su un'isoletta sperduta della Grecia. Alle 3 di notte passano in continuazione autobus per smaltire i turisti, spaccano il minuto e pagano tutti il biglietto, tranquilli, mica sono fessi come noi. La Grecia, Dio Cristo.

Dobbiamo tenere aperto tutto? Adesso no, chiaro. Adesso va chiuso tutto, certo. Ma si era capito da subito, eh, già da agosto. Ma non si può nemmeno sottolineare altrimenti è sciacallaggio. Queste sono le mentalità che crescono a forza di vedere programmi dove ci stanno gli schifosi di regime, come Travaglio, Skanzi, la Annunziata e via discorrendo.

Giusto ieri sera ho visto su YT il dibattito tra la Melona e la menomata che ho citato. Una cosa terrificante, da spaccare il monitor dopo un attimo. Tutta una miriade di attacchi strumentali e frasi meschine per tendere tranelli. La Melona ha dovuto ripetere per ben tre volte ed ha voce alta le stesse cose perché questa neanche ascoltava, andava avanti imperterrita, raccattando tutte figurucce da sotterrarsi. E' arrivata persino a paventare che gli imprenditori sono tutti estremisti di destra, hai capito, per farle tirare fuori di bocca anche solo il più piccolo lapsus. Io non so come abbia fatto la Melona a controllarsi, gli avrei tirato una spunzonata su quel faccione di melma a quella serva di regime. Poi il linguaggio del corpo, insopportabile, tutto un arrendersi e fare spallucce con piccoli sospiri come a dire, "eh, vabbè, ma tanto si sa che sei una nazifascistah, io non riesco a dimostrarlo, ma se ne accorgono tutti ... ". Ovviamente continui attacchi a Trump sulla politica internazionale, con la Melona già accusata di essere venduta. Dovrebbero farla santa solo per la pazienza e la freddezza che ha saputo mantenere. Ma ovviamente i soliti diranno che è stata una debacle, figurati, la superpartes Annunciata ha proditoriamente smascherato chi sta mettendo in pericolo il paese.

Solo qui in Itaglia si dà ragione a chi comanda quando le cose non funzionano, agendo da complici. E se ne vedono i risultati.


----------

